# Sticky  Official Ruger Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your favorite Rugers (you own) here!


----------



## Shipwreck

Only Ruger I still own right now...


----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## Arizona Desertman




----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Javbike

Mine love this rifle


----------



## Brian48

I've a 10/22 in the closet as well, but don't have a pic. Pretty much homogenous long gun so I won't bore you with that.










Big fan of Ruger MK IIs. Blued Target model, Slabside Competition Model, and NM Single Six .22lr/22wmr 










Another MK II, Target Model with tapered bull barrel.










This Ruger CMD actually has a factory installed fiber optic. My gun was part of that early batch of Ruger1911s with really brittle front sights, which broke twice on me. After the second time, they offered the FO alternative, so I took it. Wasn't about to take my chances on another broken front sight. 










SR9C in 9mm. This was my original "replacement" for my EDC SW Model 60, but eventually switched over to a SW Shield in 9mm. Still a great gun. Currently one of my HD guns.


----------



## Belt Fed

Ruger 5.7x28 with Burris fast fire 3


----------

